# Lathes manufactured in Alberta??



## John Conroy (Jan 14, 2020)

Check out this ad. In one of the pictures I see what looks like  raw castings of cross slides. The description sounds like they custom manufactuer lathes.  Anyone know anything about this business?

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/calgary/lathe/1480163501


----------



## francist (Jan 14, 2020)

Hmmm, here’s one of the photos enlarged a little. Check out the dude in the background and the artwork on the wall — something doesn’t look like Alberta to me....

-frank


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 14, 2020)

Phone number area code is not familiar to me, interesting. I wonder if it is an ad like the; Alberta Posted Quebec Kijiji machinery ads, or I suppose it could be; a highly exclusive place of employment that is in Alberta


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 14, 2020)

I can make out “Sagar Machine Tools” and “Model 2020” on the headstock. 

https://www.sagarheavy.in/lathe-machine.html#cone-pulley-type-lathe-machine




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 14, 2020)

Not that it means a lot, but the poster's syntax reveals English is not his first language.


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 15, 2020)

I google searched are code 431. It is from Manitoba. I think some sort of scam is afoot.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 15, 2020)

These guys are machinery rebuilders/resellers.  got to be.  They may be importing used machines from outside the country and giving them lipstick.  It is possible to get great deals from guys like this, but it is a serious 'buyer-beware' situation.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 15, 2020)

It feels like pictures are from India based on visible electrical work. Also the walls and floor remind me of India. Through I never saw such "advanced" machinery when I was in India last year even through I went for a stroll through their "industrial" area. It also could be Pakistan. 

Indian machine quality is "early China" AFAIK.


----------

